# Welche Federgabel bei "Fliegengewicht" ?



## Jekyll1000 (19. August 2022)

Hallo !

Ich hoffe, hier darf ich auch als Mann mal ein Thread eröffnen, da das Thema _Federgabel für leichte Fahrer _im allgemeinen Forum nur unzureichend beantwortet wurde. Ich selbst bin 1.84 m groß und wiege 68 kg und bin bislang von allen Federgabel bzgl. der Performance - insbesondere dem Ansprechverhalten - mehr als enttäuscht.

In meinen Rädern waren

Rock Shox Reba SL Dual
Fox Evolution 32 Float 29 RL
Rock Shox Recon Silver TK Solo Air
Rock Shox Recon Gold Solo Air
Rock Shox TK 30 Gold
verbaut und nichts hat mich wirklich überzeugt.

Was habt Ihr denn an Federgabel in Euren Rädern und wie sind die Erfahrungen damit ?

Ich bin schon am überlegen, ob ich mit ein gebrauchtes Cannondale F-SI Carbon mit Lefty Ocho kaufen soll, weil das System von Cannondale ein sehr geringes Losbrechmoment hat. In meinem alten Jekyll 1000 funktionierte die Fatty nämlich recht zufriedenstellend.

VG Michael


----------



## Wurstbrot123 (19. August 2022)

Hi,
keine Ahnung ob ich dir irgendwie bei deinem Problem helfen kann. Ich bin ein bisschen kleiner (1,82m) und wiege 65kg, habe mit den Fahrwerken an meinen Bikes aber kein Problem.

Ein Bike ist mit einer 120mm Fox 34 Factory (Fit4) und einem Float DPS Factory ausgestattet. Bei diesem Bike hatte ich eigentlich immer das Problem, dass der Federweg komplett ausgenutzt wurde und ein wenig Reserven gefehlt haben. Mittlerweile fahre ich in beiden Federelemtenten die maximale Anzahl an Spacern bzw. den größten Spacer, habe mit den Einstellungen verschiedene Sachen ausprobiert und bin mit der Performance echt zufrieden.

Das andere Bike ist mit einer 160mm Fox 36 Performance Elite und einem Fox DHX ausgestattet. Auch hier konnte ich das Bike so einstellen, dass es sich für mich perfekt anfühlt. An der Gabel musste ich gar nicht mit Spacern arbeiten, beim Dämpfer hatte ich lediglich Schwierigkeiten einen Shop zu finden, der die 300er Feder liefern konnte.

Ich bin jetzt kein Fahrwerksexperte, aber nachdem ich einfach durch probieren die optimalen Einstellungen für mich gefunden habe, denke ich, dass du das auch schaffen kannst

Viele Grüße

Jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (19. August 2022)

Hi Jonas,

ich habe bzw. hatte an den genannten Gabel alles mögliche probiert von versch. Luftdruck in Kombination mit anderem Rebound-Einstellung bis hin zu dünnerem Gabelöl. Knackpunkt bleibt das Ansprechverhalten: Ist der Luftdruck zu niedrig bessert sich das Ansprechverhalten, aber es verbleibt nur noch wenig Federweg. Bei zu hohem Luftdruck ist die Gabel bockig wie ein Gaul. Die _Fox Evolution 32 _war von allen Gabel die schlimmste.

VG M.


----------



## nosaint77 (19. August 2022)

Bei Fox bin ich nicht auf dem Laufenden, aber die von dir aufgezählten Rockshox-Gabeln sind alles "einfachere" Modelle. Je nach Einsatzzweck solltest du mal Richtung SID, PIKE, LYRIK schauen, bestenfalls mit Debonair (besseres Ansprechverhalten) und wenn das Portmonee dick ist, gerne auch Ultimate (Select ist etwas abgespeckt).


----------



## Jekyll1000 (19. August 2022)

Die Gabel sollte 100mm bzw. 110mm Travel haben. PIKE und LYRIK scheiden dann schon mal aus. Die SID ist für mein MTB mit SLX-Ausstattung eigentlich auch schon zu teuer. Die kosten neu ja mehr als das komplette Rad jetzt noch wert ist.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. August 2022)

Manitou Markhor?
Eine Pike kann man doch auf 100mm traveln?


----------



## scylla (20. August 2022)

Moin Michael,



Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, hier darf ich auch als Mann mal ein Thread eröffnen,


klar darf Mann 



Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin 1.84 m groß und wiege 68 kg und bin bislang von allen Federgabel bzgl. der Performance - insbesondere dem Ansprechverhalten - mehr als enttäuscht.



Du bist zwar für deine Größe leicht, aber absolut gesehen ist 68kg keine Gewichtsregion, die besonders viele Probleme mit den Federelementen verursachen sollte. Hier sind einige Personen unterwegs, die locker 10kg weniger auf die Waage bringen. Bei 5x kg oder drunter fängt es dann an problematisch zu werden, aber auch das bekommt man hin 

Vielmehr bekomme ich allerdings den Eindruck, dass es garnicht so sehr am Leichtgewicht liegt, sondern dass bei der genannten Auswahl an Federgabeln einfach Anspruch und Budget nicht ganz zusammen passen. Das sind doch alles eher einfachere und/oder ältere Modelle:



Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> In meinen Rädern waren
> 
> Rock Shox Reba SL Dual
> Fox Evolution 32 Float 29 RL
> ...



Da gibt es mittlerweile wesentlich besseres, was dann auch in allen Aspekten  (Ansprechverhalten, Dämpfung, Luftfederkennlinie...) besser performt.
Gerade DualPosition ist nicht unbedingt für eine besonders schöne Kennlinie und tolles Ansprechverhalten berühmt. Auch die Rockshox SoloAir Feder, und die älteren Fox Gabeln haben sich da nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Das geht aber allen Leuten so, etwas leichteren natürlich umso mehr, aber das "Grundproblem" bleibt.
Dünneres Gabelöl funktioniert überhaupt nicht in den günstigen Rockshox Dämpfungen, die sind so billig gemacht, dass sie genau nur mit der Ölsorte funktionieren, für die sie ausgelegt sind (been there, done that  )

Es ist nun halt leider so, dass dir kein Hersteller in der preisgünstigen Klasse eine Federgabel mit absoluter Top-Performance verkaufen wird... dann gäbe es ja keinen Grund mehr, das teurere Modell zu kaufen. Wenn du dich in der Preisklasse einer RS Gold oder gar Silber bewegst, dann musst du einfach mit gewissen Einbußen hinsichtlich der Performance rechnen. Das wird sich dann auch nicht großartig ändern, wenn du aufs Neue eine günstige ältere Gabel kaufst. Zumal du bei Gebrauchtkäufen alter Modelle ja auch immer noch das Risiko hast, dass das Zeug nicht gut gepflegt ist und allein aufgrund seines Gebraucht-Zustands nicht mehr so toll funktioniert.

Ich sehe also die Wahl, dass du entweder deine Ansprüche an die Räder anpasst, die du dir leisten möchtest. Oder mal mehr Geld in die Hand nimmst und dir was aktuelles aus der Top-Kategorie zulegst, das eher deinen Ansprüchen genügen könnte.
Wenn du allerdings weiterhin günstige/ältere Federgabeln und auch Fahrräder aus dem Gebrauchtmarkt durchprobierst und dabei hohe Ansprüche hast, dann sehe ich die Gefahr, dass du weder zufrieden wirst noch auf einen grünen Zweig kommst.

Du hast nicht geschrieben, was du mit deinem Rad so fährst, außer dass es eine 100mm Gabel haben sollte.
100mm Federweg ist eher der Race/Touren-Bereich. Generell kann man sagen, dass es umso schwieriger ist ein Federelement perfekt abzustimmen, je weniger Federweg es hat. Schließlich muss man damit ja einen Kompromiss treffen aus Ansprechverhalten und Federn, aber zu schnell den Federweg verbrauchen und durchschlagen soll es dann auch nicht, und bis dahin hat man bei 100mm recht wenig Spielraum. Diese "Klasse" an Federgabeln ist also immer ein wenig straffer. Und da es leicht und/oder günstig sein soll, sind meistens auch die sonstigen Innereien nicht besonders elaboriert ausgeführt oder minimalistisch auf Leichtbau getrimmt, was der Performance der Dämpfung auch nicht gerade hilft.
Ein weiteres Thema ist die meist geringe Steifigkeit bei 32mm Standrohren. Ja, das merkt man auch als leichter Mensch, und das resultierende Verkanten hilft der Feder-Performance auch nicht weiter.

Wenn es dir ganz speziell auf Komfort der Federelemente ankommt, dann könnntest du dir überlegen, mit dem angedachten neuen Rad mal eine "Klasse" höher im Fedeweg zu gehen. Im Bereich von 120-140mm Federweg sind erstens die Federelemente schon deutlich leichter abzustimmen und zweitens bekommst du da auch aufwendiger gefertigte Sachen, an die im Zweifel auch ein Suspension-Tuner dran geht, wenn der Werkszustand immer noch nicht zufriedenstellend sein sollte. Pike Debonair Ultimate, um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (20. August 2022)

> Manitou Markhor



Die ist mir auch schon aufgefallen und ist mit ca. 250.- € auch sehr sehr günstig. Leider habe ich bislang keine Ausführung mit tapered und ohne Boost als Neuware im Internet entdecken können.

@scylla Du hast natürlich Recht. Bei 100mm wird es schwierig die Anforderungen unter einen Hut zu bekommen.

VG M.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (20. August 2022)

> ... Neuware im Internet entdecken können.



Außer dieser HIER. Scheint aber ein älteres Modell zu sein. Ist die zu gebrauchen ?


----------



## cxfahrer (20. August 2022)

160mm Schaft?
Schnellspanner??

Exotisch. Aber es ist eine Markhor. Zur Markhor steht im Netz genug. Scheint von einem älteren Cube zu stammen, bikecomp ist ja Cube.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (20. August 2022)

Meine Novetec-Naben sind 3-In-One und könnten auf 15mm Steckachse umgebaut werden (die Teile liegen ja den Naben bei). Aber wie gesagt: Ich habe im Netz bislang keine Markhor mit tapered und ohne Boost gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (20. August 2022)

Muss man wohl eine Boost-Ausführung mit einem Adapter-Kit dazu kaufen.


----------



## Basti138 (21. August 2022)

Bin überrascht von den einfachen Manitou Sachen.
Allerdings mögen die keine Temperaturen unter 0 Grad, die werden bocksteif, was zum Beidpiel einer Fox egal ist.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (22. August 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Allerdings mögen die keine Temperaturen unter 0 Grad


Ich auch nicht (siehe mein BMI von _20_ - also keine isolierende Fettschicht) 

Dafür liebe ich Temperaturen von > 25°C und auch > 35°C komme ich nicht an meine Grenzen


----------



## Jekyll1000 (22. August 2022)

Habe jetzt eine *Manitou Markhor* mit Boost und Adapter-Kit bestellt. Meine Novatec-Naben können ja mit anderen Kappen in wenigen Minuten auf Steckachse umgerüstet werden.
Weitere Infos, wenn die Gabel eingebaut ist und erste _Erfahrungen _(Wortwitz) vorliegen.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (28. August 2022)

Umgerüstet ist schon mal ...


----------



## Martinwurst (28. August 2022)

Dtswiss f232one.
Ganz andere Welt seit ich die hab.
Von dem Rockshox Zeug war ich mehr als enttäuscht und Fox war mir zu teuer.
Sram hats halt oft nicht so mit Fertigungsquali und Toleranzen. Sieht man ja auch bei den Bremsen und Schaltungen, wo man Glück haben muss.

Ansonsten solltest du mit Volumenspacern arbeiten, dann kannst du die Gabel mit weniger Druck fahren. 
Das hilft aber nicht, wenn die Gabel gar nicht erst geschmeidig läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxxT (28. August 2022)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Dtswiss f232one.
> Ganz andere Welt seit ich die hab.
> Von dem Rockshox Zeug war ich mehr als enttäuscht und Fox war mir zu teuer.
> Sram hats halt oft nicht so mit Fertigungsquali und Toleranzen. Sieht man ja auch bei den Bremsen und Schaltungen, wo man Glück haben muss.
> ...


Die f 232 one gabs im angebot mal für 555 euro( momentan für 499 eus in 100mm) ,die manitou bekommst für 230 oder so..


----------



## Jekyll1000 (29. August 2022)

Bei mir hatte ich jetzt ein Budget von ca. 300.- € eingeplant. Bei der Boost-Ausführung der _Markhor_ kommt da gerade so hin. Bei der Preisklasse um die 500.- € wären die genannte DT F 323 oder _Manitou Mattoc Pro_ (mit 100mm) zu nennen. Die _Manitou Mattoc Pro_ ist aber wohl ein Klavier mit sehr vielen Tasten und nicht so leicht einzustellen. Wenn man weiß, was man tut, kann man wohl wirklich alles mit der Gabel machen.
Ich schaue jetzt gleich mal, wie sich die _Markhor_ auf meiner Hausrunde schlägt ...


----------



## Jekyll1000 (29. August 2022)

Das Ergebnis:

Deutlich höhere Lenkpräzision durch Steckachse
Bei leichtem Gravel und dicken Brocken sind die Grenzen leicht verschoben, aber 100 mm bleiben 100 mm
Alles dazwischen - was XC ausmacht - ist deutlich besser. Insbesondere schnelle Stellen mit leichten Wellen und nicht zu tiefen Löchern werden weggebügelt. Das Ansprechverhalten ist viel besser und die Dämpfung ausgewogener. Die Gabel stuckert auch nicht, was die TK 30 gerne machte.
Jetzt muss ich noch den optimalen Luftdruck für mich finden. Ich meine nämlich, die Gabel sinkt für meinen Geschmack ein wenig zu viel ein. Muss ich mal genauer nachmessen.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (5. September 2022)

Bin jetzt bei ca. 85 PSI und ca. 1/8 Umdrehung Rebound zu, so dass das VR beim unbelasteten Ausfedern gerade nicht abhebt ("schnelles" Fahrwerk). *Perfekt !*


----------

